# Removal Companies



## Sunshineshirl01 (Mar 9, 2015)

We are hoping to move from UK to Paphos in November this year
Any recommendations for a shipping company please.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Sunshineshirl01 said:


> We are hoping to move from UK to Paphos in November this year
> Any recommendations for a shipping company please.


We moved from Northern Ireland last October and used McGimpsey International, but we insisted that they use Peter Morton in Paphos as their Cyprus agents after reading many favourable reviews on this Forum. I can thoroughly recommend both removal companies, but you are unlikely to use McGimpsey at the UK end unless you live in the Emerald Isle! Peter Morton Removals use Mark Chudleigh as their UK agents. Never having used them, I cannot give a personal recommendation, however Peter Morton are very good.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

International Moving Quotes From Removals Companies | Expat Forum


----------



## nemo1843 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi

Moved over two years ago and used Chudleys and then Peter Morton at this end. Chudley's were really good, packed everything so well and nothing lost or broken.

Not sure of Chudley's contact details but am sure you can find them on the web.


----------



## Steve & Julie (Oct 11, 2014)

Recently arrived in Paphos having sent our furniture 3 weeks ahead of our departure date with a view to getting it into our rented Villa prior to our arrival with the help of a good friend who lives a few miles from our new home. We utilised Chudleys in UK, We cannot recommend highly enough this company, the 2 chaps who took 2 days to pack our furniture & belongings were a credit to the company, they were polite, efficient, worked well as a team together & we were impressed by the time & effort they took in wrapping our items. In Cyprus, Peter Mortons staff took pride & care in getting our belongings into our Villa, overseen by our friend, on the Friday prior to our arrival on the Monday. At all times we were kept informed of the progress of our belongings as they were shipped & then offloaded...excellent for piece of mind. The icing on the cake was that we had no losses or items broken whatsoever...a credit to all. We are due to collect our car tomorrow from Peter Mortons warehouse in Paphos, having been assisted by one of there agents with the customs clearance formality at Limassol port last thursday.

As an aside, we also brought a cat from UK, we used a company called PETAIR UK....100% credit to them, she arrived 2 days after us on the flight we had requested, in addition they boarded her for 10 days prior to her flight...no issues. Again, they were first class in the manner in which they kept us informed throughout all stages of the process...she is now settling in well, and has even found out that she can swim after an inadvertent fall into the pool...think that will be her last time!

Looking forward to meeting people of the forum in the coming months...

Julie & Steve


----------



## southcoastlady (Apr 18, 2015)

'As an aside, we also brought a cat from UK, we used a company called PETAIR UK....100% credit to them, she arrived 2 days after us on the flight we had requested, in addition they boarded her for 10 days prior to her flight...no issues. Again, they were first class in the manner in which they kept us informed throughout all stages of the process...she is now settling in well, and has even found out that she can swim after an inadvertent fall into the pool...think that will be her last time!'

Don't you believe it! Or is it our just cat that didn't learn her lesson after the first time!


----------



## marys9876 (Mar 19, 2009)

*Removal companies*

We have used Chudleys in Somerset and Peter Morton.

We cannot recommend them highly enough in every respect.

Hope the move goes well.


----------



## Hudswell (May 14, 2010)

Another big fat Tick for Peter Morton and the Chudley team...contact PM and they will sort out everything for you


----------

